# Hostel part 2



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Jun 8, 2007)

I thought it was a HUGE improvement over the first one.  Back are Eli Roth's brand of dark humor last seen in "Cabin Fever".  What'd everyone else think?

=S=


----------



## Haruno Sakura (Jun 9, 2007)

I didn't care for the first one, but I'll probably end up seeing this anyway.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 9, 2007)

The first was hyped up too much and it failed to deliver. People even said it was better than Saw, which still makes me laugh. This one seems to be doing the same, so it better actually be good.


----------



## Warsaint777 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Shunning the new HOSTEL film*

I always disagreed with the angles of slasher horror flicks, but Hostel 2, which is comprised primarily of young attractive women being tortured to death, really takes the cake and pisses me off.

It's my frank opinion that movies like these, which blatantly condone being entertained (and thus, pleased) by images of women being stripped, mutilated, suffering, and dying, do nothing but promote rape and misogynism in America.  

Am I the only one here who thinks the liberal media has become the catalyst of this country's entropy?


----------



## The Internet (Jun 11, 2007)

I forgot that the movie has a giant sign saying "RAPE IS GOOD KIDS"


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 11, 2007)

You're probably one of the few.

Watch your own back and the others around you; that way you should sleep easier at night.


----------



## Shinji (Jun 11, 2007)

wtf? Its a movie, people who can't differentiate with film and the real world has something wrong with them.

Though this film has images of women being stripped, mutilated, suffering, and dying, that does not mean it promotes rape. It serves as an entertainment purpose.

People who can't differentiate has something wrong with them mentally.


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Jun 11, 2007)

I'll shun the Hostel franchise with you because they're shitty movies.  Women being tortured I'm fine with if it serves a purpose within the work, but Hostel is shock/horror film at its very worst and using those sorts of scenes for sensationalism purposes.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 11, 2007)

I'd worry more about it scaring tourists from going to Europe. 

Its a movie.  Its not real.  Its fiction.

Don't like it?  Don't watch it.


----------



## Serena_Ahnell (Jun 11, 2007)

I didn't see the first one.  I had a really hard time sitting through Saw III.  I guess I'm a bit girly, but when in the theater I couldn't stand to hear the actors scream.  It was too much for me.

Gore and torture are fine and dandy if they have a point... but from what I've heard there really is no point.  It's to get a rise out of viewers, but it's not significant to the story.  There's no higher moral at work in the movies.  It's not just Hostel II though, I won't watch any movie like that.

I don't think it's the liberal media or anything.  The torture/oppression of women has generally- worldwide- always been more acceptable than that of men.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 12, 2007)

well i think it's called horror porn.  And it's much worse than real sex porn bc it many more unnatural acts than sex porn can.

Seriously these writers of hostel and saw,etc... they are worse than the minds of that VTech shooter.  You have to wonder why we can draw a line in one place but not another..


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (Jun 12, 2007)

I could understand the bashing of Hostel as I haven't seen it, and it does seem quite one the "pointless violence" side of things. But Saw? Even if you didn't like it, it wasn't just mindless torture. Everything was part of the story and has purpose.
People complaining Hostel II is bad? Its nothing new. Its been done before, and far worse. Just because they are more obvious about their objective doesn't make them any more guilty...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 12, 2007)

Tokio_no_Go said:


> I could understand the bashing of Hostel as I haven't seen it, and it does seem quite one the "pointless violence" side of things. But Saw? Even if you didn't like it, it wasn't just mindless torture. Everything was part of the story and has purpose.
> People complaining Hostel II is bad? Its nothing new. Its been done before, and far worse. Just because they are more obvious about their objective doesn't make them any more guilty...



i disagree, it's why i said it's horror porn.  It's a long series of increasingly violent images held together by a flimsy excuse for a plot.  What does the killer of Saw I really want? it was pure bologney, no motive at all, saw 2 and saw 3, same crap.

Final destination 2,3 (yeah i get it, u r supposed to die when it's ur time).  crap like this,it's not much different than watching a porn with a plumber visit a girls house and bone her.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 12, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> i disagree, it's why i said it's horror porn.  It's a long series of increasingly violent images held together by a flimsy excuse for a plot.  What does the killer of Saw I really want? it was pure bologney, no motive at all, saw 2 and saw 3, same crap.
> 
> Final destination 2,3 (yeah i get it, u r supposed to die when it's ur time).  crap like this,it's not much different than watching a porn with a plumber visit a girls house and bone her.



*Compared* to most slasher flicks like Friday the 13, Halloween, Nightmare, etc I found that Saw's 'killer' had a pretty good reason.  Seriously in the whole 'pointless reason to kill people' mindset most movie killers have, Jigsaw can't be compared to the killers who kill brutally for NO descernable reason whatsoever.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 12, 2007)

yeah, he's trying to teach people to appreciate their lives, so rather than cut them with a chain saw  or starve them in his basement, he invents extraordinarily elaborate traps to teach his lessons, mm hmm 

in any case i'm not saying the movie didn't have a purpose.  Friday the 13th could signify many things about our culture, so could nightmare on elm street.  

"Hills have eyes "  shows many interesting aspects of US nuclear weapons pride.  But a sequel?  Cmon, what lesson didn't we get the first time?


----------



## Sylar (Jun 12, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> yeah, he's trying to teach people to appreciate their lives, so rather than cut them with a chain saw  or starve them in his basement, he invents extraordinarily elaborate traps to teach his lessons, mm hmm
> 
> in any case i'm not saying the movie didn't have a purpose.  Friday the 13th could *signify many things about our culture*, so could nightmare on elm street.
> 
> "Hills have eyes "  shows many interesting aspects of US nuclear weapons pride.  But a sequel?  Cmon, what lesson didn't we get the first time?



Bull.  Sorry but no.  They were about teenagers getting killed in brutal ways because the killer felt like it.  I'll give you the first Friday the 13th and maybe the first nightmare, but ALL the sequels?  Neh-eh.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 12, 2007)

Sylar said:


> Bull.  Sorry but no.  They were about teenagers getting killed in brutal ways because the killer felt like it.  I'll give you the first Friday the 13th and maybe the first nightmare, but ALL the sequels?  Neh-eh.



i'm in complete agreement, i also meant the first ones, but the sequels were garbage horror porn.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 12, 2007)

i think hostel 2 is a movie where the base instincts of all men can sort of be titillated in a relatively harmless manner


----------



## Taleran (Jun 12, 2007)

I worry more about people who look to fantasy to judge how far gone a country is.

OH NOES DON'T SEE THIS MOVIE IT'LL MAKE YOU DROP ALL YOUR CURRENT MORALS AND TORTURE SOMEONE!!!!

and by the same token don't watch the Fantastic 4 movie or you'll grab a surfboard and jump off a roof trying to fly on it. 

SNAP


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 12, 2007)

Warsaint777 said:


> but Hostel 2, *which is comprised primarily of young attractive women being tortured to death,* really takes the cake and pisses me off.


Sold! To the young man with the pervy smile on his face.


But in all seriousness. It's a movie, a means of escapism, just because videogames are violent does that mean that everyone who bought grand theft auto is going to go on a 5-star killing spree? No.

People want to see some hot, stuck up chicks get their comeuppance. Is that really so bad?


----------



## n!L (Jun 12, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> Sold! To the young man with the pervy smile on his face.
> 
> But in all seriousness. It's a movie, a means of escapism, just because videogames are violent does that mean that everyone who bought grand theft auto is going to go on a 5-star killing spree? No.
> 
> People want to see some hot, stuck up chicks get their comeuppance. Is that really so bad?



Well I kind of disagree with you only because the movie is supposed to be entertaining and I will make note that I haven't seen it but does a movie that described as torturing/raping and then killing women sound entertaining to you? Cause to me that little red light that says "not a right thing to be entertained by" turns on.

Thing is I think its ok for those that understand it's just a movie and I will say  that Hostel 2 or even the first Hostel isn't the first torture movie to cross the line. The only thing that is different in this movie is the advertising and Hollywood budget.

ehh, I could argue both sides of this movie even though it's a movie that doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 12, 2007)

n!L said:


> Well I kind of disagree with you only because the movie is supposed to be entertaining and I will make note that I haven't seen it but does a movie that described as torturing/raping and then killing women sound entertaining to you? Cause to me that little red light that says "not a right thing to be entertained by" turns on.
> 
> Thing is I think its ok for those that understand it's just a movie and I will say  that Hostel 2 or even the first Hostel isn't the first torture movie to cross the line. The only thing that is different in this movie is the advertising and Hollywood budget.
> 
> ehh, I could argue both sides of this movie even though it's a movie that doesn't appeal to me.



It's the fact that these young girls have everything in life, then they have it stripped all away from them. It makes for intense human drama.

Personally I hate slasher flicks, I don't have the constitution for them. Nor do I enjoy seeing people in pain.

The real point I'm trying to make here is that it's just a movie for riley teenagers to go make out in. Don't over analyze things.


----------



## n!L (Jun 12, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> It's the fact that these young girls have everything in life, then they have it stripped all away from them. It makes for intense human drama.
> 
> Personally I hate slasher flicks, I don't have the constitution for them. Nor do I enjoy seeing people in pain.
> 
> The real point I'm trying to make here is that it's just a movie for riley teenagers to go make out in. Don't over analyze things.



Well I tend to keep an open mind towards things and sorry if I made it sound like you did enjoy that.  

I do go to school for film and work at hollywood video, so I should have said sorry in advance, hah.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 12, 2007)

Eh, don't worry about it, my friend. I learned not to take things personally on NF.

>:3


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 12, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> Sold! To the young man with the pervy smile on his face.
> 
> 
> But in all seriousness. It's a movie, a means of escapism, just because videogames are violent does that mean that everyone who bought grand theft auto is going to go on a 5-star killing spree? No.
> ...



i wonder if the Vtech shooters writing can be placed in the same category of escapism, though after the fact everybody looked at it as evidence of psychosis.  But nobody wants to connect the 2, because guess what, slasher films make lots of money and are an indicator of america's sickness: love of violence


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 13, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> i wonder if the Vtech shooters writing can be placed in the same category of escapism, though after the fact everybody looked at it as evidence of psychosis.  But nobody wants to connect the 2, because guess what, slasher films make lots of money and are an indicator of america's sickness: love of violence



Which leads us to a chicken vs Egg type of situation.

Are Americans violent because of the media? Or is the media so perverse because of Americans love of violence.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 13, 2007)

Why is it only Americans?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 13, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> Which leads us to a chicken vs Egg type of situation.
> 
> Are Americans violent because of the media? Or is the media so perverse because of Americans love of violence.



i don't think it's so complicated, eg. there is a great huge porn industry in the US, yet not everybody watches porn.  The media exists yet it's not captivating everybody (or they may be lying about it).  However violence is captivating to americans, they sop it up.  Also i'll point to the violent origins of the nation: Indian "relocations", slavery, etc..   Americans are violent, and their violent media begets violence.



Sylar said:


> Why is it only Americans?



Many countries have very sophisticated movie production abilities, yet America produces the most of this crap, hmm?  that's why


----------



## destroy_musick (Jun 18, 2007)

exploitation films have been around since, well, a long time. Even then, Hostel is a piece of wank compared to some of the other exploitation films that have come about. The only difference is, somehow Hostel hasn't been banned like I Spit On Your Grave and the Guinea Pig series

Hostel is just trying to bag in on the cult scene of that, but with a hollywood budget, it fails because instead of coming off as a gritty experiment in absurdity and obscenity, it comes off as just grotesque and OTT. It's a simple paint-by-numbers experience to an exploitation horror and really shouldn't be taken all too seriously as a medium, but should be frowned upon for its easy accessability to a type of horror film that is usually left to bootleggers, collectors, film intellectuals and bored teenagers

just my 2


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 18, 2007)

Is this Uwe Boll movie?


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (Jun 18, 2007)

im fed up with "saw" like movies


----------



## Youngtotorofanboy (Jun 27, 2007)

HOSTEL and HOSTEL 2 is just lame and boring.

I never even got scared once, it's just saw with gore and body parts.


----------



## Nikitaa (Jun 27, 2007)

Warsaint777 said:


> It's my frank opinion that movies like these, which blatantly condone being entertained (and thus, pleased) by images of women being stripped, mutilated, suffering, and dying, do nothing but promote rape and misogynism in America.



I agree 100%.
I'm slightly paranoiac and so yeah, after I watched this movie, I wondered.. how many people thought about now the idea with killing persons how they want, as long as they pay money---
Maybe I'm overreacting but after some really bad experiences, I'm a bit (but only a bit) afraid.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 27, 2007)

MOVIES = fantasy


nuff said


----------

